

Square launches iphone app for consumers, payment auth by GPS - rabidsnail
https://squareup.com/cardcase/tabs

======
stoodder
This is great. I wonder what other applications will come of this. I have two
concerns:

1) How does it know who you are? presumably through some type of check in
service, but what happens if there's two people with the same name in the same
spot. Not a high-likelihood problem, but still an interesting one.

2) Does this hurt the idea of tips? How can I tip my Starbucks barista?

Overall though, I think this is a great innovation and, if it catches on, will
definitely change the way we think about purchasing things in general (and the
way stores sell things). Checkout lines? What?

~~~
bdon
Check out the photo on <https://squareup.com/#!cardcase> ; There's an
identifying photo associated with each payer, and tipping built into the
receipt screen.

